# صناعة الدهانات البلاستيك



## salah1555 (8 يوليو 2009)

ماهي كربوانات الكالسيوم هل هي السبيداج ام الجير المطفي وايهما يدخل في صناعة البوية البلاستك


----------



## basmala_khaled (8 يوليو 2009)

السبيداج هو كربونات الكالسيوم وهو الذى يدخل فى الدهانات البلاستيكية


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
من المؤكد ان كربونات الكالسيوم هي الجير المطفي بينما حقيقة لا اعرف مكونات السبيداج الذي يدخل في عمليات الدهان


----------



## salah1555 (9 يوليو 2009)

إخواني في الله لقد, قمت بتجربة لصناعة البوية البلاستيك وكانت ناجحة الي حدا ما اثناء التقليب وبعد اخذ عينة منها وتجريبها علي الحائط ولكن ظهر بها عيبين فقط 1-تخمر 2-خشونة علي الحائط ممكن ان تساعدوني في معرفة السبب هل هو سرعة تقليب غير كافية مع العلم ان التقليب بموتور ام مدة التقليب ام يكون الجير للعلم بان التركيبة بها سبيداج وكربونات كالسيوم 5 ميكرون ارجو الافادة جازاكم الله خير


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخي الكريم اعتقد ان اضافة هذه المواد على الدهانات البلاستيكية يؤدي الى مشاكل اكثر مما تتوقع وخاصة بعد الاستخدام لفترات ولذلك اقترح ان يتم البحث عن مادة رزن خاصة بهذا المجال لتركيب الدهان البلاستيكي حيث انه من الصعب الربط كيميائيا بين مواد بلاستيكية ( عضوية ) ومواد مائية سواء بودرة او غيرة اما مادة الرزن البلاستيكي فتعطي ثخانة للدهان وعمرا اطول اضافة الى تحمل كافة الظروف من حرارة ورطوبة وغير ذلك . واسأل الله لك التوفيق .


----------



## mr.doha (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كربونات الكالسيوم والسبيداج هما شىء واحد 

فالسبيداج يعتبر كربونات كالسيوم ايضا 

ولكن يختلف فى particle size والتى تعطى جوده اكبر للكربونات من السبيداج


والله اعلم


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة
كل عام وانتم جميعا بخير
فى البداية احب ان ارحب بالاخوة المهتمين بمجال البويات عموما
انا مستعد للرد على اى استفسار يخص الدهانات 
وفى البداية احب ان الفت النظر الى انة هناك فرق بين كربونات الكالسيوم والجير المطفى
لكن السبيداج هو نفسة كربونات الكالسيم لكن بجودة اقل وهى تدخل فى التركيبة كمادة مالئة Filler 
وشكرا


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى فى اللة

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

رمضان كريم

اخى فى اللة نبيل ...

اود ان تعلم ان الجير المطفى لايدخل اطلاقا فى صناعة البويات وارجوا من الاخوة الا يتكلمون فى مواضيع خارجة عن دائرة اهتماماتهم ولكم جزيل شكرى.


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ صلاح

ممكن تبعتلى انت عملت ابة بالظبط واية المواد اللى انت استخدمتها وانا تحت امرك وهقوللك الصح بازن اللة


----------



## basmala_khaled (1 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلا بالضيف الكريم محمود هنداوى


----------



## basmala_khaled (1 سبتمبر 2009)

ياريت تمدنى باى معلومات عن bitumen emulsion paint واى guide formulations ان امكن
وجزاكم اللة خيرا
وشكرا


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## احمد مازن (1 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير رمضان كريم


----------



## أحمد رءوف (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
رمضان كريم
انا اعمل فى مجال البويات منذ 3 سنوات والحمد لله احسب ان عندى خبرة فيه وخصوصا فى الدهانات البلاستيكية
بالنسبة لسؤال الاخ صلاح كربونات الكالسيوم هى نفسها السبيداج ولكن السبيداج انعم من كربونات الكالسيوم لذلك فهى تدخل فى صناعة المعجون.
أخى صلاح ممكن تبعتلى عملت ايه بالظبط وحطيت ايه فى الاول وايه فى الاخر وانا ان شاء الله اقدر افيدك


----------



## suleeman (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*لكل مهتم بكربونات الكالسيوم والجير, والسبيداج*

أخواني الكرام شرح مفصل عن كل مادة وأستعمالاتها.

- الجير نوعان مطفي وحي
1- الجير المطفي : نسبة اكسيد الكالسيوم = 90% يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات - البلاستيك - معالجة المياه- الكاوتشوك - جلفنة الحديد - تقطيع الجرانيت - الادوية - الورق - الاعلاف
2- الجير الحي ك نسبة أكسيد الكالسيوم = 90% يستخدم في صناعة البلاستيك معالجة المياه - الادوية - الورق - أعمال التعقيم والتطهير - وللتخلص من النفايات الضارة .


كربونات الكالسيوم
نسبتها من أكسيد الكالسيوم = 98 % تستخدم بصناعة الدهانات - السيراميك - مواسير البلاستيك - الكاوتشوك - الورق..................تتوافر بالشركات بنوعين كربونات معالجة وهي اللتي تستخدم بالدهانات الزياتي وكربونات عادية وتستخدم ك filler للدهانات المائية.

وبنصحكم ادا طللبتم أي استشارة من هدا النوع أستشير صاحب الخبرة العملية 
أصحاب النظريات المقروءة والمنقولة مارح يقيدكم كتير:70:


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوانى فى اللة

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة

رمضان كريم


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (5 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك اللة خير الجزاء على المجاملة الرقيقة يا اخت بسملة


----------



## mahmoud hendawy (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة بسملة
بالنسبة لموضوع البيوتامين المائى عاوز تجهيزات خاصة يعنى خط انتاج كامل غلاية وخلاط وافران
فهل انتى مستعدة لكل دة
شوفى انت عايزة اية بالتحديد وانا تحت امرك
محمود


----------



## ah_2002egy (17 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
برجاء ان اريد تركيبة كاملة بالتركيزات وطرق الصناعة لبوبات البلاستيك


----------



## salah1555 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحم الله وبركاته اخواني في الله 
اخي محمود هنداوي واخي احمد راءوف جزاك الله خيرا ارجو منكما المساعده في هذا الموضوع لأ قدامي علي عمل مشروع لانتاج البويه البلاستيك وقد كان لي تجربة مسبقة بها بعض المشاكل وهذه هي التركيبة بالترتيب باسماء علمية وكانت مدة التقليب 20دقيقة و المشكلة في خشونة بعد الجفاف علي الحائط وانخفاض معدل الفردعلي الحائط وهل​water 
defoamer
thickner
NaOH
dispersant 
wetting agents
biocides
coalescing agents
Ethylene Glycol
TiO2 RXL
Talc
CaCO3 
Poly vinail acetet
Water​اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ماتحب وترضي​


----------



## Hassanmhassan (23 أكتوبر 2009)

لابد من دخول كربونات الكالسيوم و ثاني اكسيد التيتانيوم و لابد من أكلريك رزين و بعض الإضافات الازمة و لابد ايضا من موتور سريع للتقليب و ريشة دائرية ذات امشاط ( ديسك ) و أيضا بعض الإختبارات قبل الإستخدام و أنا علي كامل الإستعداد للإجابة علي الإستفسارات في حدود علمي و معرفتي و فقكم الله و تحياتي لكم بالنجاح


----------



## صلاح الدين (23 أكتوبر 2009)

اخواني بنسبة للبلاستيك المائي هناك عدة انواع
وقبل كل شي الكربونات الكالسيوم المستعلة 25 ميكرون 

بلاستيك قابل للغسيل للداخل 

وبلاستيك غير قابل للغيسل 

وبلاستيك داخلي 

وبلاستيك للاستعمال الخارجي 

وايضا هناك البلاستيك اللامع 

اي من الانواع التي تريدووون انتاجها 

اضع خبرتي بين ايدكم ما يقارب 25 سنة في هذا المجال 

من يريد اي معلومة يراسلني على الخاص لاني ارى هناك

اخفاء للمعلومات من البعض

تحياتي​​


----------



## Hassanmhassan (24 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ الفاضل / صلاح الدين ياريت نظن في أنفسنا خيرا الإستاذ الفاضل طلب المساعدة و من عنده القدرة سارع بالإجابة و البعض عرض معلومات عامة و قال ننتظر الإستفسارات و علي استعداد للإجابة فهو جهد مشكور حسب الخبرة المتوفرة لديه و أخيار أشكرك علي غهتمامك و عرضك للإستفسارات و الإجابة و لك كل الإحترام و أنا شخصيا سوف أستعين بسيادتكم بإذن الله


----------



## salah1555 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

:63:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني في الله 
احب في بداية الامر ان انوه الي انه لا توجد تحفظ علي اي معلومة ولكن هناك حرص علي ان يتم عرض ماهو صحيح او اقرب للصحة وذلك حرصا علي ان لا يقع الاخوه في تجربة غير سليمه قد تكون خطر او مكلفة فالكل منا يجب ان يهتدي بهدي رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم كما ورد في الصحيحن في حديث انس ب مالك رضي الله عنه ان رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم قال (لا يؤمن احدكم حتي يحب لاخيه مايحب لنفسه) او كما قال رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم ,فقد ارفقت بعون الله ومدده تركيبة ولكن مشاكلها في عدم درايتي بالانواع والاسماء التجاريه لها وكيفية التعامل مع كل مادة و ذلك لانها التجربة الاولي لي في هذا المجال , اما عن عدم ذكرالنسب والاوزان فذلك حرصا علي الاخوه لحين انتهائي من التجربة بنجاح وكانت هذه التركيبة من احد الاشخاص وبعدها سافر للخارج فلم تكتمل المعلومات لدي هل من الممكن المتابعة معا للوصول للنتيجة المرجوة وجزاكم الله خيرا , بالنسبه لكربونات الكالسيوم التي معي فهي 5 ميكرون.
اللهم وفق الجميع الي ماتحب وترضي​


----------



## salah1555 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

:63:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني في الله 
اخي حسن بالنسبة لما ذكرت عما يدخل في الصناعة من التيتانيوم و كربونات الكالسيوم فهي مذكورة في التركيبة ولي سؤال عن كم السرعة المطلوبة وكم جهد الموتور و من اين اتي بالديسك و ما امكانية تصنيع الخلاط يدويا , الاخ صلاح الدين البلاستك الراد تصنيعه هو بلاستيك مطفي و لامع ونصف لامع وعلي حد علمي ان الفرق بينهما هو كمية كربونات الكالسيوم و الرزين ان صح , بالنسبة للاضافات فهي بالترتيب كما ذكرت


----------



## صلاح الدين (24 أكتوبر 2009)

تحياتي اخوي صلاح 

بنسية للسرعة الخلاط 1700 دورة 

الديسك يمكن عملة عند اي مخرطة والقطر حسب حجم خزان الخلط

الكربونات الكالسيوم 25 ميكرون افضل للبلاستيك وخمسة ميكروون يستعمل 

للدهان الزياتي 

البلاستيك المطفي متوسط الجودة 

و حسب الترتيب 

1- ماء 500

2- انتي فوم مانع الرغوة 5 كيلو defoamer
3- 3كيلو انتي سايد او ما يسمى قاتل البكتربا 
يمكن استعمال فورمالين 

اذا كانت فترة التخزين بسيطة لا تتعدى الشهر 
4-	ما نع الفصل A40dispersant 
5- 3 NaOH
6-	50 تياتيوم TiO2 RXL والصبر للمدة نصف ساعة الى ساعة 
7- اضافة كربونات كالسيوم 25 ميكروون 450 كيلو 
8-	تترك للمدة ساعة كاملة لما يتم الاختلاط والالتجانس 
ملاحطة هامة الافضل ان تقسم انتى فوم الى قسمين 
يوضع النصف اولا ويضع القسم الاخر بعد الانتهاء 

من تفريغ الكربونات لانة البعض يشكو من خشونة والخشونة ناتحة عن فقاعات الهواء 


يذوب الان البركول او التايلوز مقدار 4كيلو 

على مراحل وتضاف للخلطة ويمكن وضع مقدار 20 من البوليمر قبل وضع المكثف حتى لا يحصل شد سريع اوعدم ذوبان للتيالوز 

بعد الانتهاء من اضافة المكثف يوضع 80 كيلو بولمر الباقي حيث يصبح الاجمالي 100كيلو 


هنا تضاف مادة التكسونول وهو مذيب جيد 5 كيلو + 15 ليتر وايت سبريت 

ثم اضافة نصف ليتر من محلول الامونيا 
تترك الخلطة الى ان تشاهد صفاء تام على سطح الخلطة 

ولا تنسوا من الدعاء 
​


----------



## salah1555 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني في الله​جزاك الله خيرا اخي صلاح الدين ولكن عذرا لم تذكر كم كمية مانع الفصل وأرجو منك مراجعة لتركيبة الاخري التي كتبتها و ابداء الرأي فيها وما الفرق بينهما وما ان كانت صحيحة ام لا وان كان من الممكن اطلاعي علي النسبة التي يحدد علي اساسها قطر الديسك او المعادلة بين الديسك وابعاد خزان الخلط و ماذا تقصد بالمكثف هل هو المغلظ وهل التايلوز هو السليلوز ولكم فائق الاحترام علي هذه المعلومات الرائعة بالنسبة لي وللجميع وأدعو الله ان ينتفع بها كثيرا من اخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان وتوضع في ميزان حسناتك والله علي كل شيء قدير :75:​


----------



## صلاح الدين (25 أكتوبر 2009)

salah1555 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخواني في الله​جزاك الله خيرا اخي صلاح الدين ولكن عذرا لم تذكر كم كمية مانع الفصل وأرجو منك مراجعة لتركيبة الاخري التي كتبتها و ابداء الرأي فيها وما الفرق بينهما وما ان كانت صحيحة ام لا وان كان من الممكن اطلاعي علي النسبة التي يحدد علي اساسها قطر الديسك او المعادلة بين الديسك وابعاد خزان الخلط و ماذا تقصد بالمكثف هل هو المغلظ وهل التايلوز هو السليلوز ولكم فائق الاحترام علي هذه المعلومات الرائعة بالنسبة لي وللجميع وأدعو الله ان ينتفع بها كثيرا من اخواننا المسلمين في كل مكان وتوضع في ميزان حسناتك والله علي كل شيء قدير :75:​



تحياتي اخوي صلاح 

كمية مانع الفصل على كميات الكربونات الكالسيوم 

6 كيلو


قطر الفراشة للخلط 30سم كافي للخزان 1000 ليتر 

1400 كيلو 

قطر ا120 سم كافي 

وتعرف طريقة استخراج الحجم 

التليوز المغلط والسليوز واحد وتعرف ما ذا اقصد البودرة 

مراجعة لتركيبة الاخري التي كتبتها و ابداء الرأي فيها 

لم اجدها اخوي لو ترسل الرابط 

تتكلم عن الخشونة السبب هو طريقة الخلط او كمية انتى فوم غير كافية 

التخمر الذي تتكلم عنة ربما اخوي استخدمت الجير المطفى 

يمكن الاستخدام الجير المطفى بحالة واحدة استخدام وقتي يوم او يومين فقط

على الاكثر 


تحياتي​


----------



## salah1555 (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي صلاح الدين عذرا لم افهم المقاسات المذكوره عن الفراشة اريد معرفة الابعاد من حيث قطر الفراشة وقطر الخزان وارتفاعه وذلك لامكانية خفض الكميات الي 10 ك لعمل عينة اما بالنسبة للتركيبة فهي في المشاركة رقم 21 في نفس الموضوع بالانجليزية في اليسار 
(اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي)​


----------



## صلاح الدين (26 أكتوبر 2009)

salah1555 قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي صلاح الدين عذرا لم افهم المقاسات المذكوره عن الفراشة اريد معرفة الابعاد من حيث قطر الفراشة وقطر الخزان وارتفاعه وذلك لامكانية خفض الكميات الي 10 ك لعمل عينة اما بالنسبة للتركيبة فهي في المشاركة رقم 21 في نفس الموضوع بالانجليزية في اليسار
> (اللهم وفيق الجميع الي ما تحب وترضي)​



 تحياتي اخوي صلاح 

اذا كنت تريد عمل عينة 10 كيلو ما يحتاح خلا ط وتكلف نفسك اخوي 

استعمل دريل ( مثقاب) 13 ملم ويوجد في محلات المواد البناء فراشة 


جاهزة للخلط المواد الكيمائية تركب على الدريل وهي متوفرة واي سطل سعة 20ليتر 

حديد او بلاستيك موجود عندك بالبيت 

قصدك التركيبة اخوي ترتيب وضع مواد بدون اوزان 

تحياتي ​


----------



## aboodaif (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا ، وتبقى إضافة معلومة اقتبستها من أحد الصدقاء ، حيث يضاف إلى الخليط كمية مناسبة من الغراء الأبيض لتحسين خواص الالتصاق والجفاف ، وإمكانية غسل أي بقع على الدهانات بعد جفاف الحوائط .


----------



## salah1555 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي صلاح الدين معذرة علي انشغالي عنك بعض الوقت .
اولا احب ان اذكر نفسي واياكم اخواني بفضل الايام العشر الاول من ذي الحجة و الاعمال صالحة فيها فاكثرو من الاعمال الصالحة تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال , ثم ارجو منك اخي ان اعر ف كم قطر الخزان وكم قطر الفراشة لعمل خلطة 1000كيلو و مكان شراء الفراشة بالضبط ( انا من مصر ) ان كان عندك فكرة او اي من الاخوة وايضا تركيبة البلاستيك النصف لامع مع قبول فائق الاحترام والتقديرعلي المعلومات القيمة التي تمدني بها اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن الدعجة (18 نوفمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة ...شكرا شكرا لكم


----------



## moh_asd2006 (21 فبراير 2010)

الاخ صلاح الدين هل يمكن استعمل دريل ( مثقاب) 13 ملم فراشةجاهزة للخلط لعمل 50كيلو من البلاستيك وارجو افادتي بمساحه السطل المستخدم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الفنان73 (31 مايو 2010)

انا عاوز اعرف تركيبة المعجون البلاستك


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (9 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## abue tycer (10 يونيو 2010)

*كاربونات الكالسيوم*

*كربونات الكالسيوم* Calcium carbonate هي مركب كيميائي, صيغته الكيميائية CaCO3. وهي مادة شائعة تتواجد في شكل صخر في جميع أنجاء العالم، هي المكون الرئيسي في أصداف الكائنات البحرية والحلزونات وقشر البيض. وكربونات الكالسيوم هي المكون الفعال في الجير الزراعي, وعادة ما تكون السبب الرئيسي للماء العسر. ويشيع استعمالها طبياً كجرعة اضافية من الكالسيوم أو كمضاد للحموضة. 
كربونات الكالسيوم معدن بلوري أبيض. الصيغة الكيميائية لكربونات الكالسيوم هي (CaCO3)، وهو موجود على نطاق واسع في الطبيعة،كما أنه المكوّن الرئيسي للحجر الجيري، والرخام والمرجان والكلسيت والطباشير. وفي المغاور (الكهوف) تعمل المياه الجوفية على ترسيب كربونات الكالسيوم خلال فترة زمنية لتشكيل الترسبات الكلسية في أرض المغاور، والترسبات الكلسية التي تتدلي من أسقفها. وتدخل كربونات الكالسيوم في تركيب معاجين الأسنان ومساحيقها، وتستعمل أيضاً في بعض الأدوية لتخفيض الحموضة في المعدة. 
كربونات الكالسيوم شحيحة الذوبان في الماء النقي، ولكنها تكون بيكربونات الكالسيوم، في وجود ثاني أكسيد الكربون. ​


----------



## abue tycer (10 يونيو 2010)

*كربونات الكالسيوم* Calcium carbonate هي مركب كيميائي, صيغته الكيميائية CaCO3. وهي مادة شائعة تتواجد في شكل صخر في جميع أنجاء العالم، هي المكون الرئيسي في أصداف الكائنات البحرية والحلزونات وقشر البيض. وكربونات الكالسيوم هي المكون الفعال في الجير الزراعي, وعادة ما تكون السبب الرئيسي للماء العسر. ويشيع استعمالها طبياً كجرعة اضافية من الكالسيوم أو كمضاد للحموضة. 
كربونات الكالسيوم معدن بلوري أبيض. الصيغة الكيميائية لكربونات الكالسيوم هي (CaCO3)، وهو موجود على نطاق واسع في الطبيعة،كما أنه المكوّن الرئيسي للحجر الجيري، والرخام والمرجان والكلسيت والطباشير. وفي المغاور (الكهوف) تعمل المياه الجوفية على ترسيب كربونات الكالسيوم خلال فترة زمنية لتشكيل الترسبات الكلسية في أرض المغاور، والترسبات الكلسية التي تتدلي من أسقفها. وتدخل كربونات الكالسيوم في تركيب معاجين الأسنان ومساحيقها، وتستعمل أيضاً في بعض الأدوية لتخفيض الحموضة في المعدة


----------



## عصام سعيد ن الجندى (21 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى اريد التكرم بكتابة تركيبة معجون حوائط بلاستيك


----------



## رضواني ص (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد اشتركت معكم هنا لمعرفة ماهي مادة السبيداج والزنك ارجوكم ان توضحوا الي اكثر هل هناك اسمه ماهو بالمغرب اخوكم من المغرب​


----------



## عالم البويات (29 يوليو 2010)

اهلا بكم الاخوة المهندسين وانا على استعداد ان ارد على كافة الاسئله الخاصه بالبويات


----------



## عالم البويات (29 يوليو 2010)

الضيف الكريم محمود هنداوى
لماذا قلت بأن الجير المطفي لا يدخل في صناعة البويات؟ 
انه يستخدم في الدهانات ذات الخواص التاليه
1-الدهانات المطفيه او الغير لامعه
2-الدهانات الصديقة للبيئه
مميزاته
1- مقاوم جيد جدا للفطريات بدون اضافه مضاد البكتريا نظرا لقلويته العاليه PH=12
2-يتميز ببياض عالي جدا
3- تغطيه ممتازه 
عيوبه
1-صعوبة الطحن
2-لا يستخدم في الدهانات اللامعه بأي نسبه
وطبعا هو يختلف تماما عن السبيداج 
الجير المطفي هو Ca(OH)2 وقد تحدثت عنه
السبيداج هو CaCO3 وهذا هو اللذي يدخل في معظم انواع الدهانات والنوع قليل الامتصاص منه يدخل في الدهانات نصف لامعه


----------



## كارم فرغل (30 يوليو 2010)

يدخل فى صناعة البويات الCaCo3


----------



## كارم فرغل (30 يوليو 2010)

السيبداج هو كربونات الكاسيوم وهو مادة تدخل فى البويات على انة مادة ترخص من قيمة المنتج


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

والله معلومات مفيده بارك الله فيكم
لكن للعلم انه كلمه قل حجم الحبيبة لكربونات الكالسيوم كلما كان افضل واظن انه 25 ميكرون يدخل في صناعه المعجون اما في صناعة البلاستيك فيكون الحجم تقريبا من 5 الي 15 ميكرون ودا طبعا بيفرق في امتصاص البوده للزيت كلما قل الحجم كلما زاد معدل امتصاصه للزيت


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

هو انا مش عارف انت تقصد ايه بالتخمر لكن الخشونه بالتاكيد لانه التقليب مكنش كويس لانه في انواع بتحتاج تقليب توصل لساعه وبسرعه عاليه جدا


----------



## kasouha (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بماذا نعاج كربونات الكلسيوم حتى تصبح سبيداج


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تحياتي إلى كل من شارك في التعليقات و الردود و أود أن أنوه أن هناك خلط في معلومة بسيطة جداً و يبدوا لي أن السادة الزملاء الأفاضل خانتهم الذاكرة في خضم بحر من الأعباء التي تقع على كاهلهم في أيامنا هذه....

و تعالوا معاً نتذكر كيمياء الصف الثاني الإعدادي.... و من ذكريات الطفولة الجميلة... إليكم ما يلي:-

اللإسبيداج كما يطلقون عليه هو مادة (كربونات الكالسيوم)

الزنك هو مادة (الخارصين)

الجير المطفيء هو مادة (هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم)

الجير الحي هو مادة (أوكسيد الكالسيوم) و يتحول إلى هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم بإضافة الماء له...

لذا وجب التنويه.. كملوا كلامكوا بقى


----------



## سان سان (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مهتم بهذا المجال ممكن تساعدني (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## غريب الاحزان (20 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الموضوع ....
و أنا ايضا أريد الوصف بضبط ....


----------



## لوف ستي (20 مارس 2011)

مساء الخير للجميع

واتقدم بشكري وامتناني للجميع ولكل من شارك باي معلومه او باي رد حتي واتمني التواصل من الجميع والافاده للجميع وخاصه محتاجين الافاده والمعلومات

واتقدم بشكري الخاص للاستاذ صلاح الدين علي معلوماته القيمه وجزاك الله عنا خيرا

اما بعد:
عندي سؤال للاهميه
فارجوا الاجابه عليه من ذو اختصاص وتجربه عمليه طويله يعني تجربه عمليه وليس تجربه نظريه 

السؤال:
الدهان الاكريلي للجدران الخارجيه
1)افضل تركيبه مقاومه للشمس والماي والندي والملوحه والعوامل اطبيعيه وخاصه لاشعة الشمس الفوق بنفسجيه

2)ما اسم الماده الفعاله لتثبيت اللون في الدهان الاكريلي الخارجي لكي لا يتأُثر من الشمس والمطر والعواميل الجويه وغيرها وخاصه من الاشعه الفوق بنفسجيه لكي يبق اللون ثابت اطول مده واقل تغيير

انتظر الاجابه منكم

وساكون شاكرا وممنونا للجميع

اعطر وارق تحياتي
سلام


----------



## mahacen (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته الى من لديه فكرة عن ازالة الدهون من المنتوجات البلاستكية بعد انتهائها من التصنيع ليتم الطباعة عليها بالدهن الخاص بالبلاستيك لاننا نعاني من هذه المنتوجات لعدم الصاق الدهن او الحبر الخاص عليها هل توجد مادة كميائية اسرع بغض النظر عن طريق الحرق بالنار وشكر


----------



## دهانات (11 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحتو يا جماعة كنت عايز اعرف اية الفرق بين a base , b base , c base فى الدهانات 

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## swaaaa (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كتير بس بدي اعرف طريقت صناعت مادة لاصقة للبلاستيك


----------



## Eng alshehab (2 يونيو 2012)

الاخوة الاعزاء ما هو الفرق بين السبيداج والزنك وهل هو مربح اذا تم عمل مصنع لكل منهما


----------



## chem1982 (4 يونيو 2012)

الي جميع اخواني شكرا علي الردود لكنني احب ان انوة ان الاسبيداج هو كربونات الرصاص pbco3 انما كربونات الكالسيوم هي الحجر الجيري 
كربونات الكالسيوم تستخدم في الدهان كمادة موسعة ولتنظيم انسيابية الدهان ولتقليل كلفة الدهان ولاتعتبر كمخضب لان زاوية انكسارها تتساوي مع الوسط وهي في المذيب تكون شفافة اللون


----------



## Eng alshehab (16 يوليو 2012)

شغل جامد يا جماعة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس احمد زين (1 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم انا محتاج تركيبة عجينة الطباعة المائية على التيشرتات ارجو الرد محتاج ضرورى


----------



## عماد الضبع (5 أغسطس 2013)

لحجر الجيري هو من مجموعة الكالسيت ونادراً الارجونيت فى علم المعادن والاسم الكيمائي له كربونات الكالسيوم وصيغته الكيمائية ( . (ca co3 ونظرياً كربونات الكالسيوم تحتوى على 56 % من أكسيد الكالسيوم (ca o) و 44 % من ثاني أكسيد الكربون ((co2 ولأنه معدن طبيعي فهو يحتوى على القليل من الشوائب كالماغنسيوم والألومنيوم والسليكا والحديد . المنشــــأ جيولوجياً هو نتيجة بقايا كائنات حية ترسبت تحت سطح البحر ونتيجة الضغوط العالية والتحولات الحرارية الناتجة عن تغيرات القشرة الأرضية تحولت الى صخور الحجر الجيري وهذا أدي إلي وجود الاحفوريات ( البقايا الحيوانية ) فى طبقات الحجر الجيري . استخلاص ومعالجة كربونات الكالسيوم من الحجر الجيري سنتتطرق لطرق إستخراج ومعالجة مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم من الحجر الجيري إبتداءً من المحجر وحتي عملية تخزين المنتوج للتسويق مروراً باستخداماته والسوق العالمي له علي النحو التالي : 

أولاً : التعدين
الإستخراج : 

كما هو معروف أن الحجر الجيري يتواجد علي هيئة طبقات ممتدة ، وقد يغطيها طبقة صخرية أو طينية أو رملية فيتم إزالتها ، وعملية إزالة طبقة الغطاء تتم بطريقتين إما بالتفجير أو ميكانيكياً وذلك حسب نوعها وصلابتها فإن كانت عبارة عن طبقة طينية يسهل أزالتها فتتم بالتفتيت الميكانيكي بواسطة معدات التفتيت وذلك لخلخلة هذه الطبقة ومن تم تكشط ميكانيكيا 

وإن كانت طبقةً رملية تكشط مباشرة وتجمع في ساحة تسمي ساحة النفاية وتكون بعيدة عن ساحة وواجهة العمل ، وإن كانت الطبقة متماسكة وذات صلابة عالية أو متوسطة فيتم إستخدام التفجير لإزالتها وذلك لإنخفاض كلفة الإستخراج بالتفجير عنها ميكانيكياً ، وبعد ذلك تبدأ عملية تعدين الحجر الجيري وهنا يتم إستخدام التفجير بإعتبار الحجر الجيري ذو صلابة متوسطة ( 3 بمقياس موهر) ويستخدم البارود في التفجير بعد عملية حفر أبار التفجير والتي تكون بأعماق وأقطار وصفوف وأعداد محسوبة وزوايا ميل معينة ( للحصول علي حجوم تناسب عملية التكسير ) وتكون عملية التعدين بواسطة مصاطب الإتستخراج إعتماداً علي سمك طبقة الخام ، ومن تم تدحرج كتل الأحجار الجيرية وتجمع ليتم نقلها إلي الكسارة بمعدات الرفع والتحميل وذلك في حالة عدم وجود أي شوائب مصاحبة كالرمل أو الطين أو يتم غسلها للتخلص من هذه الشوائب عن سطح الخام .



التكسير :
تنقل كتل الخام المفجرة والمغسولة إالي الكسارة لتكسير الخام لحجوم أقل من 75 ملم ومن ثم تنقل المكسرات الحجرية إلي المعمل لبداية عملية معالجة الأحجار الجيرية للحصول علي مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم .



ثانياً : التصنيع 

في المصنع تستقبل المكسرات الحجرية القادمة من المنجم السطحي ( أقل من 75 ملم ) ويتم تجميعها في ساحات تخزين مخصصة لذلك إستعداداً لإجراء عملية المعالجة لهذه المكسرات علي النحو التالي :



1- التكسير والتجفيف :
تنقل المكسرات الحجرية من ساحة التخزين بمعدات الرفع وتوضع في قمع إستقبال المادة الخام ليتم نقلها إلي الكسارة عن طريق مغذي هزاز لعملية التكسير والتجفيف ويمكن أن تتم العمليتان في نفس الوقت وذلك بإمرار الهواء الساخن علي الخام في الكسارة أو يتم تجفيف الخام بعد التكسير في مجفف خاص منفصل ، ويتم الحصول من هذه العملية علي حبيبات بحجوم 25 ملم تنقل علي مصاعد ناقلة لمرحلة التخزين .



2 – التخزين :

ويتم تخزين الخام في صوامع ضخمة مخصصة لذلك تقوم بتغذية مرحلة الطحن والتصنيف بواسطة سيور ناقلة . 

3- الطحن والتصنيف :

يتم في هذه المرحلة طحن الحبيبات القادمة من مرحلة التخزين بواسطة سيور ناقلة تتوسطها مناخل للتخلص من الشوائب والرمال المصاحبة ، ويتم الطحن بواسطة طواحين دوارة ووسط الطحن كرات فولاذية وتتم العملية بتساقط الكرات بفعل الدوران علي الخام فيتم طحنه إلي مسحوق من كربونات الكالسيوم مختلف الأحجام لذلك يتم نقل هذا المسحوق إلي المصنفات والتي تقوم بعملية الفصل بالهواء للحجوم الناعمة جداً وتنقل إلي صوامع التجميع المخصصة لكل حجم منفصل ، أما الحجوم الأقل نعومة تخرج وتمر علي مناخل ليتم فرز الحجم المطلوب ، والحجم الأكبر يرجع للطاحونة لإعادة طحنه ، وتتم عملية نقل المسحوق من الطاحونة إلي المصنفات بواسطة انابيب نقل هوائية أو سيور ناقلة حلزونية ، مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم ذو الحجوم المطلوبة يتم تجميعه في صوامع تجميع المنتوج النهائي لكل حجم منفصل لتتم عملية التعبئة والتكييس حسب نوع التعبئة المطلوبة للإستهلاك .



4- صوامع التجميع والتعبئة :

بعد أن تتم عملية تصنيف مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم بالمصنفات والمناخل ، يجمع المسحوق في صوامع حسب حجم المسحوق المستخدم بواسطة أنابيب هوائية وينقل لآلات التعبئة ، وتتم عملية التعبئة حسب نوع التعبئة المطلوب إستهلاك كربونات الكالسيوم لها أو حسب رغبة المستهلك وتتم التعبئة إما في أكياس ورقية أو بلاستيكية ذات وزن 25 – 50 كجم أو تعبأ في أكياس مطاطية ذات حمولة طن أو تعبأ مباشرة إلي شاحنات النقل .



5- التغليف :

هذه المرحلة تتم مباشرة بعد عملية التصنيف وتكون للحجوم الناعمة جداً ، وتعتبر أحد مراحل عمليات المعالجة لمسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم ولكنها لاتكون غالباً من ضمن مكونات المعمل ، وذلك لأن تغليف مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم يتم حسب نوع الإستخدام المطلوب للمسحوق في الصناعة ، ويتم في هذه المرحلة تغليف حبيبات كربونات الكالسيوم ذات الأحجام أقل من 15 ميكرون إلي الأحجام أقل من 6 ميكرون وأكثر ، وفيها الأحجام الناعمة جداً تمر لصومعة تجميع ومنها لقمع الإستقبال الذي يغذي طاحونة الخلط والتي يتم فيها خلط الحبيبات مع حمض السيتاريك والتي تضاف بنسب معينة ويتم إذابتها في خزان خاص ومن ثم ترش لداخل طاحونة الخلط والتي تدور بمعدل محسوب لضمان تجانس كل الحبيبات ومن ثم تمر لعملية التعبئة والتكييس .

إستخدامات كربونات الكالسيوم

توجد علاقة وثيقة قديمة مابين الجنس البشرى والحجر الجيري ، حيث انه كميات هائلة من الحجر الجيري كانت تستخدم من قبل قدماء المصريين ( الفراعنة ) فى بناء الأهرامات وكذلك فى بناء أضرحة القديسين من قبل الإغريق والرومان ، بالإضافة لذلك العديد من التماثيل والنصب القديمة والمنحوتات كانت تعمل من الرخام والذي هو صورة متحولة من الحجر الجيري ، وكان يستخدم أيضاً فى المباني من الداخل والخارج منذ العصور القديمة .

وبعد حدوث الثورة الصناعية الهائلة أصبح الحجر الجيري يستخدم بكميات كبيرة وبدأت هذه الزيادة نتيجة النمو الكبير الحاصل فى صناعة الاسمنت والذي الحجر الجيري خام أساسي فى صناعته وكذلك فى صناعات الحديد والصلب .

ونتيجة تطور الصناعات البتروكيماوية بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية فإن كربونات الكالسيوم أصبحت تستخدم في أغراض كثيرة فمثلاً كمادة مالئة فى صناعة البلاستيك و الطلاء وكعامل مساعد فى معالجة المطاط وكمادة مضافة فى صناعة الورق وكذلك فى الأغراض الطبية وفى صناعة الأسمدة الكيماوية والمبيدات الحشرية والزجاج ... الخ .

وتتم عملية معالجة وتصنيف حجوم كربونات الكالسيوم في المصنع حسب إستخداماته في الصناعة ، فهناك بعض الصناعات التي تستخدم كربونات الكالسيوم المغلفة وأخري غير مغلفة ومنها من يستخدم حجوم أقل من 1 ميكرون والبعض حتى حجم أكبر من 4 ملم ، وغالباً مايكون الإستخدام الجيد لها كمادة خام بدون أية إضافات لها ، وفيما يلي بعض الصناعات التي تستخدم فيها كربونات الكالسيوم بعد عمليات المعالجة في المعمل :



1- صناعة اللدائن :

يستخدم مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم في العديد من المنتوجات البلاستيكة الناتجة من الصناعات النفطية ، فإضافة كربونات الكالسيوم تحسن من بعض الخواص الفيزيائية للمنتوج البلاستيكي ، فهي تجعله مقاوم للتشوه حيث ترفع من درجة ثباته ومقاومته وتجعله ذو مظهر خارجي جيد وكذلك الملمس وتحافظ عليه من الإنسلال بالإضافة لذلك فهي تجعله سهل المعالجة وذلك بالرفع من إنسيابيته وتشتته ، إن إستخدام كربونات الكالسيوم في صناعة اللدائن تقلل من تكاليف الإنتاج لإنها أرخص بكثير من البترول ومواد خام أخرى ، ومن بعض المنتوجات البلاستيكية التي تحتوي كربونات الكالسيوم أنابيب الصرف ، الأسلاك الكهربية ، بعض أجزاء المعدات الكهربية ، بعض أجزاء السيارات ، لعب الأطفال ، الأفلام ، أكياس القمامة البلاستيكية ، أدوات المائدة ، حافظات الأغذية والصحون ، الكراسي ، المواد الصحية والزينة ، والصمغ ... وغيرها .



2- صناعة المطاط :

مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم يستخدم بكثرة في المنتوجات الناتجة عن المطاط ، لإنه يجعل عملية المعالجة أسهل وكذلك يخفض التكاليف كمادة مالئة ، ومن بعض المنتوجات المطاطية الداخل فيها كربونات الكالسيوم الأسلاك الكهربية ، السيور والأحزمة ، الأحذية ، الإطارات ، الخراطيم ، الصمغ المطاطي ، العجينة المطاطية ، الإسفنج .



3- صناعة الطلاء :

يدخل مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم في عملية تصنيع الطلاء كمادة مالئة لتحسين بعض الخواص الطبيعية للطلاء كالمقاومة الحرارية والتوصيل الحرارى والكثافة وضبط اللزوجة ومنع السيلان ومنع حدوث الإمتصاص في الأسطح الخشبية ونظراً لانخفاض سعره يقلل من التكاليف وهو مادة أساسية في صناعة الطلاء حيث تشكل من 30 – 40 % من مكونات الطلاء .

حيث يستخدم كمادة مالئة لرفع الصلابة وذلك باتحاده مع جزيئات المواد الملونة أو اللاصقة مكوناً مادة متماسكة وثابتة ذات انسيابية عالية ويجب أن يكون الحجم الحبيبي لمسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم لايتعدي 20 ميكرون .



4- صناعة الورق :

يستخدم مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم في صناعة الورق وليس فقط في إعطاء البياض فقط ولكنه يغيره من حمضي إلي محايد ، وبالتالي يصبح جيد لحفظه لفترات طويلة جداً بدون حدوث تعفن كما في ورق الصحف والذي هو ورق حمضي ، ومن أنواع الورق المحتوي علي كربونات الكالسيوم ورق الرسم ، ورق التغليف ، ورق النحت ، ورق الأعلانات ، ... وغيره .



5- صناعة مواد البناء :

مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم والحجر الجيري يستخدمان منذ القدم في البناء ، وفي الوقت الحاضر زاد إستخدامهما كمواد بناء مختلفة فعلي سبيل المثال في صناعة الرخام الصناعي، ألواح الجدران ، بلاط الأرضيات ، المكسرات الحجرية ... وغيره .

6- صناعة الحديد والصلب :

تستعمل كربونات الكالسيوم في صناعة الحديد والصلب كمادة مساعدة للصهر وتخفيض درجة حرارة إنصهار الحديد والمساعدة علي إختزاله إلي جانب تفاعلها مع الشوائب المصاحبة للخام كالسليكا والألومنيا مكونا ًمنها خبثاً بتفاعل أكسيد الكالسيوم مع تلك الأكاسيد بينما يتحول ثاني أكسيد الكربون الناتج بفعل الجو الإختزالي في الفرن إلي أمل أكسيد الكربون الذي بصفته مادة مختزلة تساهم في إنتزاع الأكسجين من أكاسيد الحديد لإختزالها إلي فلز ( حديد ) ، عليه يجب أن تكون الأحجار الجيرية المستخدمة تحتوي أقل مايمكن من أكاسيد السليكا والألومنيا والكبريت .



7- صناعة الزجاج :

تعتبر صناعة الزجاج مثالاً لكيفية استعمال الأحجار الجيرية في صناعته ، إذ أن معظم صناعة الزجاج تتكون من خليط من السليكا ، والصودا ( كربونات الصوديوم ) ، والجير ( أكسيد الكالسيوم ) ، ودور أكسيد الكالسيوم المحافظة علي ثبات التركيب الكيميائي للزجاج ويعطي تلك المنتوجات القوة مما يجعلها أقل قابلية للكسر ويجب أن تكون الأحجار الجيرية المستخدمة نقية وتحتوي أقل مايمكن من أكاسيد الحديد .



8- في الصناعات الدوائية والأغذية :

يضاف مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم لبعض أنواع الأطعمة والمقويات الصحية ، وبعض أنواع الأغذية التي يضاف إليها النقانق ، الخبز ، العلكة ، العصائر ، الحلوي ، رقائق البسكويت الناشف و يضاف كذلك للأغذية الطبية كمقويات نقص للكالسيوم في الجسم ، أما الصناعات الدوائية كالمسحوق المضاد للحموضة في المعدة ، في معاجين الأسنان ، وحبوب الكالسيوم ، والأدوية اللاحمة للعظام ... وغيره .



9- صناعة العلف الحيواني والأسمدة الزراعية :

فى المجال الزراعي مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم يستخدم لمعادلة ( قلوية ) التربة بالنسبة للمواشي والأسماك فإنه يستخدم فى الأسمدة على سبيل المثال يستخدم كعلف للدواجن والطيور لتقوية قشور البيض وكذلك يستخدم فى عملية الزراعات البحرية كعملية زراعة واستنبات القريدس ويستخدم أيضا كدواء للحيوانات .

10- صناعات أخرى : 

مسحوق كربونات الكالسيوم عالي النقاوة يستعمل فى صناعة الزجاج البلوري والعدسات البصرية كعدسات الكاميرات وفى صناعة بعض القطع الكهربية " عدسات " ، وفى المدارس يستعمل فى الطباشير والألوان والطباشير الشمعي والمساحات البلاستيك .

ومن خلال كل هذا نكتشف مدي أهمية كربونات الكالسيوم فهي مادة ضرورية جداً فى العديد من الصناعات فحاول ان تكتشف كربونات الكالسيوم من حولك .



مواصفات المادة الخام المستخدمة في صناعة الطلاء


( الخواص الكيميائية )

المكونات
متوسط التحليل %

كربونات الكالسيوم (caco3)
98

أكسيد الحديد (fe2o3)
0.09

أكسيد السليكا (sio2)
0.37 كحد أقصي

كربونات الماغنسيوم (mgco3) 
2.43

أكسيد الألومنيا (al2o3)
0.2

المنجنيز(mn) 
0.002

فاقد الحرق (l.o.i)
44.00

الذوبانية في حمض الهيدروكلوريك (hcl)
98






( الخواص الطبيعية )

المكونات
النسبة %

الأس الهيدروجيني
8.50

الرطوبة
لاتزيد عن 6

الكثافة
2.7 جم / سم3 

الصلادة
3

النصاعة
98 
ولو عايز اي حاجه في خام كربونات الكالسيوم ؟كلمني اخوك عماد 01006247479


----------



## نبيل ابرهيم (1 سبتمبر 2013)

الاخوه الكرام اريد ان اعرف مما تتركب الماده الديكوريه التي توجد ضمن منتجات سايبس وتعرف باسم سايبس استار وهي ماده تعطينا شكل الجرانيت وهل من الممكن تصنعها يدوي


----------



## bigboss352001 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

الاخ \ احمد 
تحية طيبة وبعد
اود التواصل معك للاستفسار عن طريقة تصنيع الدهانات البلاستيكية اقتصاديا وبجودة تصلح للتصدير لان نفسى اعمل حاجة وخصوصا بعد الثورة لازم عمل وبجد ولك جزيل الشكر وجازكم الله خيرا وارجوك فى انتظار ردك


----------



## karimeldahshan (13 نوفمبر 2013)

افيدونى ياجماعه اريد صناعة معجون حوائط جاهز بودرة ( معجون بودرة جاهز للاستخدام عند اضافة الماء اليه ) ارجوكم من يستطيع مساعدتى ان يضع لي التركيبة وطريقة الصناعة لانى ابحث عنها واحتاجها ضرورى جدا وربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا جميعا 
تحياااااااااااااااااااتى للجميع


----------



## karimeldahshan (13 نوفمبر 2013)

افيدونى ياجماعه اريد صناعة معجون حوائط جاهز بودرة ( معجون بودرة جاهز للاستخدام عند اضافة الماء اليه ) ارجوكم من يستطيع مساعدتى ان يضع لي التركيبة وطريقة الصناعة لانى ابحث عنها واحتاجها ضرورى جدا وربنا يوفقكم ويوفقنا جميعا 
تحياااااااااااااااااااتى للجميع​


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (21 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم بصراحة مجهووود رائع جدااا ولكن اود لاستفسار لو في حد يعرف يقدر يفيدمي في المواد لخام الي داخلة في صناعة السافيتو او بمعنى صح الدهانات لاسمنتية للواجهات والنسب بتاعتها


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 يوليو 2014)

سؤال للمهندس حسونه انت من اى البلاد؟ اعتقادى من بلبيس شرقيه .اذا كان اعتقادى صحيح باماننا التقابل بمكتب م حسونه بالعاشر من رمضان او اترك لك التركيبة عنده اذا لم تكن انت م حسونه بالفعل . انا عبدالقادر مغازى


----------



## حسونة حسن حسونة (22 يوليو 2014)

لا انا المهندس حسن البواب من العريش ولكن اصلي من ابو كبير في الشرقية واتمنى لو اقدر اتوصل مع حضرتك يابشمهندس دة الفيس بتاعي 
https://www.facebook.com/hassan.elbawab.9
دة الاميل بتاعي [email protected]
دة رقم تلفوني 01011141911
وجزاكم الله كل خيرررررررررررر


----------



## ابو يوسف (22 يوليو 2014)




----------



## اسامة شاكر (10 أغسطس 2014)

بارك الله فى معلوماتك و لك الشكر* اخوك اسامة الجيوشى*


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

اشكرك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Zei (4 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد اذنك كنت حابه استفسر عن مجموعه اسئلة 
1/ الفرق بين دهان بلاستيك مطفي ولامع ونصف لامع ( من حيث التصنيع )
2/ الفرق بين دهان بلاستيك اقتصادي ودهان غير اقتصادي ( من حيث التصنيع )
3/ المواد المتحكمه في صناعة معجون جيد من حيث الجوده والتكلفة​


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا مشاركات مفيدة كلها


----------



## sasa4m (12 يناير 2015)

موضوع راااائع
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (2 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
ايها الاخوة الاعزاء 
اريد تركيبة معجون حواط ذو جودة عالية ولكم جزيل الشكر مع كتابة خطوات التحضير


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (2 فبراير 2015)

الاخ الفاضل صلاح الدين 
ارجو مساعدتى فى الحصول على تركيبة معجون حوائط ذو جودة عالية بطرقة التحضير مع كتابة الاسم التجارى للمواد 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

